# It's coming but slowly



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry for the mess.
Wife and I just installed the new HD70 along w/ a 106" Elite screen.

Just ordered some HTD Level II bookshelf and center channel.
As for the rears, I am saving up for the Level II towers by HTD and plan to move the bookshelf one's to the rear.

My Cadence 15" sub will be here on Monday.

Sorry for the mess, but this was just posted 20 minutes after full mount and install.
Out of the box the HD70 looks pretty impressive w/o any calibrations.

I plan to clean up the wires and make everything look more organized sometime tomorrow.

Anyways enough of my rambling. Here are some picture 

(sofa and chair is in route also)


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Couple more:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice !!!! .... somebody is having fun this weekend :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks. its been more of a fun challenge b/c now I am centering everything in the theater room. Before I was off-set to the right of the room and the other half was computer **** ect.

This was my last setup that I was talking about.

My old PJ H31





























And I sold the couch above and got these. 









Then sold those. Plan to go back w/ a sofa, be closer to my wife 
Also since I got these coaster seats I could never finish a movie b/c I always fell a sleep.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking good.:T now the fun begins..
Pity to lose those nice seats..


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm digging the center channel stand.
I guess you could spin it a few times to adjust the height of the speaker.

LOL
Dieselpower1966


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

nice clean set up


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks great! Is that a DIY "Flexy-rack" AV component rack? Also, did you buy or build the speaker stands?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice looking space you have there, bet its alot of fun!


----------

